# Frustrating Sexual side effects on Zoloft



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

*medication to add to zoloft*

IS there something i can add to zoloft it makes me very tired and i have no sex drive at all anymore


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe adding some Wellbutrin would help fix your sex drive. Ask your doc about that.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Will the no sex drive problem go away?


----------



## Gots2live2 (Jun 16, 2010)

I heard that if you add buspar to a med like zoloft it restores most of ur sexual functions.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Of course this is something to talk over with your Doctor, but there are a number of medications you can add to Zoloft:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_serotonin_reuptake_inhibitor#Sexual_side_effects

Some will work for some people, some won't. Everyone is different.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I think Luvox has less sexual side effects than other SSRIs, also mirtazapine does not have any sexual side effects but I dont think itll help with social anxiety, and wellbutrin can make anxiety worse. I haven't tried any "libido-enhancing" supplements like Yohimbine but it could be worth a try, cheap and easy to get.


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

My doctor did tell me about some OTC things to try I haven't tried yet because I started something else (I might start them soon though) so I can't tell you how they work. But he told he had good luck with patients combining l-arginine and l-ornithine (I think 500 mg each 2x a day). That's at least something over the counter to try first, see if it works. He told me to go up after a week. I can check on the dose if you're interested.


----------



## wink2873 (Oct 5, 2010)

when i first started taking zoloft like 7 years ago, I still had a sex drive, but I couldnt ejaculate.... didnt matter ifI was with my girl of jacking off... nothing happened. It got really frustrating, but eventually it went away.


----------

